# Sram X9 oder Shimano Saint beim Uncle



## Radler4fun (2. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal Euren Rat bzgl. o.g. Themas. Ich bin recht neu im MTB Sport und fahre erst seit letztem Jahr überhaupt MTB (29er Hardtail). Weil auch mich das Fieber gepackt hat, will ich nun aber mehr, weiter und höher 

Nach etlichen schlaflosen Nächten, Vergleichen, Abwägungen und Forums Recherchen habe ich mich für das Enduro von Rose, Uncle Jimbo 4, entschieden. Habe es letzte Woche Probe gefahren und bestellt. Serienmäßig ist dort ja die Sram X9 (3x10)Gruppe verbaut. Habe dazu noch den Xtreme Kettenabweiser von Rose gegen Chainsucks genommen. 
Jetzt die Frage: Reicht das, oder sollte ich doch komplett Shimano Saint mit Bashguard nehmen oder sollte ich statt den Xtreme Kettenabweiser lieber die Shaman Kettenführung von Rose nehmen? 

Mit dem Bike fahre ich im Bergischen Land Touren mit viel Uphill und auch mal ruppigeren Downhill. Dazu kommen immer wieder gerne Wurzelteppiche und selbstverständlich auch flowige Trails. Und dann wollt ich mal nach Winterberg. Auf meinem HT habe ich Sram X9 verbaut und bin damit zufrieden. Optisch gefällt mir Sram auch besser als Shimano. Nur wenn ich jetzt auch Dropen usw. lernen will, soll mich die Kette nicht erschlagen..

Thx und Gruss
Radler


----------



## Jedisonic (2. August 2011)

Wenn dir SRAM/TRUVATIV besser gefällt, dann kannst doch auch dein großes Kettenblatt gegen einen Bashguard, und das mittlere gegen ein 36 Zähne Blatt tauschen. Kefü dazu und du hast den gleichen Effekt wie mit dem Saint Antrieb. Tourentauglich bist damit allemal. Nur im Highspeedbereich ist beim Kurbeln mit 36 vorne und 11 hinten dann schnell ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (2. August 2011)

Hier haben fast alle Jimbo-Besitzer auf 2fach mit Kettenführung umgebaut. Dafür ist aber nicht die Saint nötig, wie Jedisonic schon schrieb geht das auch mit der x9.
Mit dem Kettenabweiser meinst Du diesen kleinen Plastiknippel, der am Sattelrohr befestigt wird? Der wird Dir kaum helfen. Lieber ne Kettenführung verbauen, da hast Du das quasi integriert.


----------



## -MIK- (2. August 2011)

Bääääm:





Lass es so wie es ist und mach das was wir gemacht haben, 2-fach umrüsten, Bashguard und KeFü dran.


----------



## herkulars (2. August 2011)

OT:

 MIK ist der neue [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f50iCSi_Sp8"]âªBruce Lee Bamâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia].


----------



## Radler4fun (2. August 2011)

Danke für die Tips! 

Müsste beim Wechsel nicht aber auch der Umwerfer und der Schalthebel/Trigger (für den Umwerfer) auf 2x10 getauscht werden? Oder funzt das auch mit 3x10 Trigger und 2 Kettenblätter vorne?

@-MIK-
Ist deine Kefü+Bashguard von Rose/Shaman? Mein Jimbo hat die selbe Lackierung und so schlecht schaut´s bei dir net aus


----------



## Jedisonic (2. August 2011)

Du stellst den Umwerfer mit der kleinen High Schraube einfach so ein, dass der nicht über das mittlere, bzw. bei 2-fach nicht über das große Kettenblatt schaltet. Bei deinem 3-fach Trigger ist dann die dritte Stufe schlichtweg gesperrt, da du ja gar nicht mehr über den durch dich eingestellten mechanischen Endanschlag des Umwerfers hinweg schalten kannst.


----------



## -MIK- (2. August 2011)

*gggg* @ Lars...  be water my friend sage ich da nur...

@Radler: Das müsste ne Stinger sein aber an die aktuellen Rahmen passen mehr KeFüs out of the box, muss halt nur ISCG05 und 2-fach sein. Die Umwerfer und Trigger sind i.d.R. alle 2/3-fach, heißt Du stellst den Umwerfer entsprechend ein, dann schaltet der Trigger nur noch 2-fach.

Einige von uns, ich gehöre bald dazu, rüsten vorne auf 2-fach SLX Umwerfer um, was aber vielleicht als Tüpfelchen auf dem i angesehen werden kann, die Abstimmung ist damit etwas feiner möglich. 

Prinzipiell hast Du beim Umrüsten von 3- auf 2-fach immer wieder die Möglichkeit, "mal eben" zurück zu rüsten, wenn Dir danach ist. Kaufst Du direkt 2-fach, dann musst Du eine Komplette Kurbel + evtl. Umwerfer kaufen.


----------



## Radler4fun (2. August 2011)

oha..bisher hab ich lediglich mein Schaltwerk getauscht und so Kleinigkeiten...weiß gar nicht ob ich sowas hinbekomme..

Ich werd jetzt doch erst mal alles bei 3x10 X9 belassen und kann wenn´s später stört doch noch einem Bastler des Vertrauens übergeben. Stimmt schon, runter rüsten ist net so teuer wie hoch rüsten. 

thx, Frage ist (für mich) beantwortet


----------



## herkulars (2. August 2011)

Schau einfach mal im Tech Talk in den Rose-Thread. Da ist x-Mal beschrieben und bebildert wie Du auf 2fach umbaust. Und da Du ja ein neues Jimbo fahren wirst dürftest Du auch um die Sägearbeiten, die wir Käufer erster Stunde noch vollziehen durften, herumkommen. Ist alles halb so wild.


----------



## -MIK- (2. August 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ist alles halb so wild.



Zustimmflosse *klatsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROCKsTR (12. August 2011)

Also ich fahre auch gerade in x9 -9fach schaltwerk und bin damit super zufrieden.
Habe einfach vorne eine ketten führung reingehauen und wenn ich fahren gehe dan brauch ich keine angst haben das sich meine kette verabschiedet.
Wenn du vorne zwei kettenritzel haben mochtes wo du dir schicher bist das die nicht raus fliegt kauf dir ne hammer-schmit das kostet aber 500 und noch mehr.
Also ich habe vorn einkettenritzel mit 36z. und mit der 9fachschaltung reicht es mir von der endgeschwindigkeit auf jeden doch must du natürlich wissen wie schnell du fahren willst und ob du würklich so harte touren machst das ewig deine kette raus fliegt.


----------

